# Tubal Ligation Reversal



## MamaRBH (Feb 13, 2004)

Has anyone undergone this or know someone who has?

I have heard almost nothing about it... I'd love to hear some true personal stories.


----------



## hunny bunny (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Becca.
I got my tubal reversed in Dec 07. I got preg in March 08 and miscarried in April 08. I have not gotten preg yet and am in consult for IVF.


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

I know several women who've attempted, and not one who got pregnant. Usually IVF is in order.


----------



## MamaRBH (Feb 13, 2004)

hunny bunny - so sorry for your loss.







Did you see an improvement in your pre-menstrual symptoms with the reversal?


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

I knew a woman on a Babycenter forum who had a tubal reversal. She had 3 boys and a girl. The first 2 boys were conceived before the reversal, the third boy and girl were conceived after. I do think she had a tough time getting PG after her reversal, and one of her post-reversal babies was IVF. GL!


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)




----------

